# Come to see Mistral!!!



## Cynthia (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi! I'll now present you Mistral, my 2,5 years old horse. He is a little bit too tall to be a miniature, and he isn't from a special breed. He is a little bit of everything.  His mother was a little pony, and we don't know his father. He is very unique, because he has only one ear, he lost a big part of the left one, when he was with his first owner, in an accident. He is my first horse, and I have him since october 2006. If you have questions, don't hesitate to ask them!

(In winter, he is very dirty because he has a lot  of winter hair)









In summer :



I also learned him some "tours" (I don't know if you say that in English, lol!)

The smile :




And I don't know how you call this in english, but :




And, finally, the 2 of us!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Awwww he's adorable! I wish I could teach m guy those kind of tricks! great job with him, he is very cute!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cute!! 
What is your first language?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness, what an adorable pony!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, he's so cute!  I love how you taught him that trick. He looks like such a sweetheart!!


----------



## Cynthia (Feb 17, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Cute!!
> What is your first language?


French


----------



## Cynthia (Feb 17, 2008)

Today's pictures!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Je parle un peu de francais... mais je ne parle pas beaucoup.


----------



## Cynthia (Feb 17, 2008)

tim said:


> Je parle un peu de francais... mais je ne parle pas beaucoup.


Super! D'où viens-tu?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol. Butting Je suis désolé mais je suis en provenance des États-Unis, en Arizona. Je crois comprendre que certains de cela. Lol.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the new pics!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh! Wow, j'aime ces photos! Quel est le nom du poney du couleur sombre ?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow what a cutie. Those pictures are fantastic. :wink:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

huh? how come everyone knows french? lol

cute pony, he looks very cheeky lol


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

ADORABLE!! It is so funny...in many of the shots the horses are looking at the camera as to say "Look at me..pose...smile...kick!" GREAT PICS! Wish I could get action shots like that!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

> huh? how come everyone knows french? lol


I was in French immersion in grade school, and lived in Quebec (Canada) for some time


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Cynthia said:


> He is very unique, because he has only one ear, he lost a big part of the left one, when he was with his first owner, in an accident.


Je n'ai même pas conscience! He's so cute!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Salut Cynthia,
Tu viens de la France ou du Canada-montreal?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute! I was thinking about getting pony like that too, but 3 horses is way too much for me...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wonderful photos, very cute pony. I'm never complaining about the snow we get ever again. :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Everyone knows French.... all I know is how to say bite me, cat's cry and hairless cat...... don't ask, but I know Spanish.... It's really sad when just as many people in Nebraska speak Spanish as much as English... 

I love him, he's adorable! He has so much energy and spunk.... It looks like they're ready for winter to be over.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

He is way to adorable!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great tricks! That is awesome, you must have a great talent with horses!


----------

